# Stickiest (long lasting) lip make-up/gloss (please advice)



## Monique_sl (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello dear all,

I need your help on this one!
I've tried many lipglosses..but never found one that stays for many hours.
The stickier the gloss the longer it lasts in my opinion, so long lasting colour and effect.

what do u think? and can you please share your experiences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What is the longest lasting/stickiest lip make-up you know and used yourself?

I'm not so good at resisting the urge to roll my lips, just to check if the make-up is still on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So with some thicker/stickier ones i can notice it without the rolling my lips i hope!? because everytime i do some of the gloss disapears offcoarse.


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah, it is posted here i see, thought it went wrong because i couldn't see my posting for days after submitting it  :-/


----------



## ilovetds (Mar 16, 2008)

have you tried MAC lipglass?


----------



## AlarmAgent (Mar 16, 2008)

Lancome's Juicy Tubes and L'Oreal's Color Juices are both quite sticky to me.  The latter is pretty inexpensive, and if I remember correctly, is pretty much the exact consistency of Juicy Tubes.  Same company, and all.   It's been awhile since I tried either, though.  They're not very heavily tinted, but you can get a nice little stain out of most of the colors, at the very least.

 Lipglass, the clear one specifically, is also quite adherent with stick. 

I hope one of those three works for you.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 16, 2008)

I have never found one stickier (and I've tried a ton of glosses) than Victoria's Secret Sweet Talk mouth-watering lipglosses (the ones without shimmer).  They are even more sticky than Mac's clear gloss.  They are discontinued, but you can find them on Ebay.  They are really thick and sticky..I love them!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 16, 2008)

I second colorjuice. I find them very sticky and long lasting, but I know some people on MUA disagree. For the price, it's worth checking out IMO


----------



## Trista (Mar 16, 2008)

I've had great luck with L'oreal's H.I.P. Brilliant Shine Lip Gloss. Even though it's not as sticky as MAC's lipglass it does last for a fairly long time on me.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 16, 2008)

Lip Fusion.  Its very thick and emolliant.  It also plumps without any burning, and its thicker than lipglass. It is so longlasting and emolliant I can put it on at bedtime and its there when I wake up-and my lips look fuller as well. I think if my apartment were on fire, I'd rescue Lip Fusion first of all my cosmetics. I found Juicy Tubes way to o ephemeral for me...


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovetds* 

 
_have you tried MAC lipglass?_

 
Hello, i did had some limited editions(i thought) of lipglass.
If i remember correctly it was Sexysweet and something like Glosspital.
But think the substance of those are different that the common lipglasses?


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlarmAgent* 

 
_Lancome's Juicy Tubes and L'Oreal's Color Juices are both quite sticky to me.  The latter is pretty inexpensive, and if I remember correctly, is pretty much the exact consistency of Juicy Tubes.  Same company, and all.   It's been awhile since I tried either, though.  They're not very heavily tinted, but you can get a nice little stain out of most of the colors, at the very least.

 Lipglass, the clear one specifically, is also quite adherent with stick. 

I hope one of those three works for you.  Good luck in your search!_

 
Thanks for the great response!!  very happy with you helping me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've read this week that Lancome changed theire Juicy Tubes range and the new ones are less sticky/thick? is that true? Is there a way how i can see the diffence in the new and "old" line?  Because you ment the old line i presume for me to try.

And then the Loreal Colour Juices....
Are this the ones you mean???









And the clear lipglass, then you mean the MAC i presume?

Alot of questions, i know, sorry ladies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i'm so thankfull for your help!!


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trista* 

 
_I've had great luck with L'oreal's H.I.P. Brilliant Shine Lip Gloss. Even though it's not as sticky as MAC's lipglass it does last for a fairly long time on me._

 
Hello Dear,

Yes i think thos one would be indeed what i want..
BUT...i did have one of those HIP lipglosses..





And i couldn't hold it on my lips....the taste was horrible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After 30 minutes a ranned to wipe it off  :-(
And when i drink or eat something the only taste i had was the lipgloss with this one.

You have no problems with that my dear!??
Or maybe every colour hasn't the same strong taste?


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 16, 2008)

And what about the Lip Lacquer?

That is between lipstick and gloss, if i'm correct?
Who has used this for longer wearing times?
Does it has the staying power of lipstick combined with the sticky/wet feeling of a gloss?
Does it feel/look more like a lipstick or lipgloss when wearing liplacquer?


----------



## braidey (Mar 16, 2008)

For long lasting I would go with a lip lacquer.
Some that I like are Interface lip polishes (sold on ebay)
Napolean Perdis lip lacquer (sold at Sephora and HSN.com)
Wet N Wild Clear lipglaze
Bobbi Brown lipgloss
Victoria Secrets Sweet talk mouth watering lipgloss


----------



## AlarmAgent (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep, those are the Color Juices I was saying would be a good try!  I have no information about the Juicy Tube formula change, last I tried them (probably a good two years ago) they were very, very sticky.  Color Juice I've tried a little more recently, and they were definitely sticky.

I don't _think _Juicy Tubes would've had a recipe change, just because they've been very successful for Lancome, and it would be silly, as the old adage goes, to change a winning formula.

And yep, I meant the Clear Lipglass by MAC.  Oh, and the limited edition MAC glosses you tried?  I'm pretty sure they may have been Lipgelees, a different type of gloss, one that is a lot less sticky.   Glosspitality I know  is a Gelee, but I'm not sure on the other... 

Lipgelees are slick and pliable, while the Lipglasses are a far bit further on the sticky side.  I don't know about the Lacquers, never tried one...Ha, it gets a little complex, doesn't it?


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 17, 2008)

Laquers are thicker than glosses. NARS makes the best laquers, IMO. Juicy tubes are some of the thinnest, cheapest feeling glosses I have ever used. They feel even thinnner than H.I.P., and similar to Maybellines or NYC's or L'Oreals tube glosses. They don't last at all, and the applicater is clumsy. Sally Hansen's glosses felt thicker than Juicy Tubes and were more long wearing. Strangely, Estee Lauder's tube glosses are thin and anemic like Lancomes-exept the colours are more opaque and elegant.


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I have never found one stickier (and I've tried a ton of glosses) than Victoria's Secret Sweet Talk mouth-watering lipglosses (the ones without shimmer).  They are even more sticky than Mac's clear gloss.  They are discontinued, but you can find them on Ebay.  They are really thick and sticky..I love them!_

 
Jee, what a pity, why did they discontinue that!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will try to get one from eBay then, but it would be very hard to keep getting them offcoarse.
Thank you for your personal opinion!!


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I second colorjuice. I find them very sticky and long lasting, but I know some people on MUA disagree. For the price, it's worth checking out IMO_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlarmAgent* 

 
_Yep, those are the Color Juices I was saying would be a good try!_

 

Thanks!
You and AlarmAgent both sudgested those.
I think(hope) they are also available here in The Netherlands/Holland.
I will ask for them on my next shopping trip


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Lip Fusion.  Its very thick and emolliant.  It also plumps without any burning, and its thicker than lipglass. It is so longlasting and emolliant I can put it on at bedtime and its there when I wake up-and my lips look fuller as well. I think if my apartment were on fire, I'd rescue Lip Fusion first of all my cosmetics. I found Juicy Tubes way to o ephemeral for me..._

 
A good friend of mine bought recently some lip plumper, she also mentioned the Lip Fusion(not for the reason i asked, but for the lip plumping) but it isn't available here in our country  :-(

You ever heard of LORAC Lip Addiction Super Hot?
That would be the most effective one with real redding and plumping action according to her.


----------



## Monique_sl (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monique_sl* 

 
_Jee, what a pity, why did they discontinue that!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will try to get one from eBay then, but it would be very hard to keep getting them offcoarse.
Thank you for your personal opinion!!_

 

I've seen the Victoria's Secret Sweet Talk mouth-watering lipglosses on eBay today, so i'm mailing the seller to ask if it is possible to send the items also to other country's.

To all of you...HAPPY Easter!


----------



## Holla26 (Mar 23, 2008)

the longest lasting stickiest gloss i ever used was anna sui they used to carry it at sephora but if you google it you can find it. stuff stays on forever


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with Kuuipo.. 
at least for me, hands down is NARS lip lacquer.  That stuff stays on forever (well, for a gloss) and is super thick/sticky.  

Also, I do love the Loreal Color Juice gloss too for staying power (I buy the Grape Soda one I think like everytime I hit the drugstore)... the price is really great as well!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 23, 2008)

Those little Stila Lip Glazes are very longlasting. The pen is easy to put in the pocket, the gloss is thick. 
On the subject or NARS lip laquers-they are mostly lanolin. Lanolin is so emolliant-its more like a treatment.  Women who are nursing mothers and have cracked nipples use lanolin to make their nipples soft and beautiful again, and that is what lanolin can do for lips-make them soft and plump and beautiful. The laquers are also as opaque as lipstick. Get a retractable brush and you are set.  I'm the person who uses double duty products.  Lipglass is pretty, smells nice, but it doesn't make my lips-which are the focus of my face, like it or not,juicier than they all ready are, nor do most petroleum based products. Also, if its a solid mass in a pot, its thicker than a liquid in a tube.


----------



## frogy_green (Mar 24, 2008)

unfortunatly gloss will come off no matter what, however i think putting on lipgloss is really cute but for staying power try this.....

go to your nearest shu-umera counter and buy their lips treatment in a squeeze tube (they have a few so....) only buy the one that squeezes out and looks almost like  a white wax coming out, its great barrier to not only protect your lips but also holds your color or gloss in place then.....

go to the mac counter and ask for the brow wax finishes in "clear" this is a think pencil like wax to use on your brows but if u use it around your lips it helps keep evrything on for hours!

apply booth products on the shu product first and the wax only around the rim of the lip (its really where u only need it anywhere else and its just waste)

then apply your gloss, or lip pencil and gloss or lipstick and gloss or all 3! either way this will last very well, u will still need to touch up but it will last well! i hope this helps


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frogy_green* 

 
_
go to the mac counter and ask for the brow wax finishes in "clear" this is a think pencil like wax to use on your brows but if u use it around your lips it helps keep evrything on for hours!

apply booth products on the shu product first and the wax only around the rim of the lip (its really where u only need it anywhere else and its just waste)
_

 
Hey Frogy_green this is really interesting, thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My one question is, can you clarify the wax goes like on where you'd put lipliner, or just outside of the lip line?


----------



## frogy_green (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_Hey Frogy_green this is really interesting, thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My one question is, can you clarify the wax goes like on where you'd put lipliner, or just outside of the lip line?_

 

yes, so use the wax stick around the lip area like you would an invisible lip liner, also when u go to the counter they MA will think u r crazy and provobly offer you the mac prep+prime lip, trust me it dose nothing! good luck!


----------



## Monique_sl (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I have never found one stickier (and I've tried a ton of glosses) than Victoria's Secret Sweet Talk mouth-watering lipglosses (the ones without shimmer).  They are even more sticky than Mac's clear gloss.  They are discontinued, but you can find them on Ebay.  They are really thick and sticky..I love them!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_Some that I like are Interface lip polishes (sold on ebay)
Victoria Secrets Sweet talk mouth watering lipgloss_

 
Hi all!

Just a (first) update for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just ordered those Victoria Secrets Sweet talk mouth watering lipgloss from my local eBay site.
Hope they will arive soon...keep you updated!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2008)

I vote for the Wet n Wild glassy glosses. They're hyper sticky. And they last a long long time on me...


----------

